# Sport from Poland



## gaszynski

1) kick-boxing : WKN World Championship Leszek Koltun (Poland) vs Di Gregorio Cosimo (Italy)
30D + 70-200 4 L USM
ISO 1600, 70mm, F4, 1/1250



2) handball : Slask Wroclaw vs MMTS Kwidzyn
30D + 70-200 2.8 L USM
ISO 3200, F2.8, 1/800



3) soccer : Slask Wroclaw vs Gornik Zabrze
30D + 70-200 2.8 L USM
ISO 1600, F2.8, 1/800


----------



## addaminsane

wow, that first one is amazing.  never seen anyone getting jacked in the face while two feet in the air lol


----------



## mom2eight

Great shots


----------



## gsgary

Powitanie, These are very strong hope to see more, where do you live in Poland i have been there many time on my motorbike with my partner who is half Polish, been to Puck, Gadansk, Sopot,Gdynia,Katrowicza,Ostroda,Zakopane and across through the lakes to Lithuania


----------



## fokker

These are excellent! Great timing in all cases.


----------



## dak1b

cool action shots!


----------



## gaszynski

gsgary : I live in Wroclaw - southern west Poland.

4) 
Slask Wroclaw vs Wisla Krakow
ISO 1600, 2.8, 200mm, 1/800
30D 70-200 2.8 L USM



5)
30D 70-200 2.8 L USM



6)
30D 70-200 2.8 L USM


----------



## cougargal

Great action shots!


----------



## gaszynski

70-200 2.8 L USM
30D
ISO 3200, 1/500, F2.8, 200mm

7 MKS Swidnica vs TOP Boleslawiec





70-200 2.8 L USM
30D
ISO 3200, 1/800, F2.8

8 Slask Wroclaw vs Powen Zabrze


----------



## onthesetflickr

Really nice action shots. I love the one with the guy squirting water all over his face.


----------



## polymoog

Wonderful shots, and nice to see some variety too, looks like you cover quite a number of different sports


----------



## fast eddie

Amazing captures!


----------



## cnutco

Yes, very nice shots!  

Were you extended all the way out to 200mm?


----------



## gaszynski

No, I did not use any extender.

Slask Wroclaw vs GKS Belchatow
30D + 70-200 2.8
ISO 100-640

9


10


11


12


13


14


15


16


----------



## pbelarge

The shots are a lot of fun to view. You have a very good eye for the action. How many shots do you take that are not keepers?


Are the last series of shots Futball or Football?:mrgreen:


----------



## AndreaB

incredible!


----------



## gaszynski

70-200  2.8 L USM
30D

Slask Wroclaw vs Jagiellonia  Bialystok

17


18


19


20


21


22


----------



## Ady

Every aspect of the photos seems spot on, what fantastic shots - superb job!


----------



## gaszynski

70-200 2.8 L USM
30D
Slask Wroclaw vs Cracovia Krakow



23


24


25


26


26


27


28


29


----------



## gaszynski

AZS Wroclaw vs Stilon Gorzow Wielkopolski

70-200 2.8 L USM + 30D

 30



31


32


33


----------



## gaszynski

Europa League
Slask Wroclaw vs Dundee United

ISO 200-400, 200mm 2.8
50D+70-200 2.8 L USM

#34


#35


#36


#37


#38


#39


#40


----------



## cnutco

Simply amazing!


----------



## imagemaker46

Fantastic work.


----------



## gaszynski

UEFA Europa League
Slask Wroclaw vs Lokomotiv Sofia

50D + 70-200 2.8 L USM

41


42


43


44


45


46


----------



## amandawu

Nice shots! I suppose you could create a slideshow with these photos and your favourite music for sharing with more people!
_________________________________________________
Easily create your own photo sildeshow

*Photo DVD Maker - Photo Slideshow and Slideshow DVD Software*


----------



## gaszynski

Slask Wroclaw vs Polonia Warszawa
50D + 70-200 2.8 L
ISO 200, 200mm 2.8

# 47


# 48


# 49


# 50


# 51


# 52


# 53


----------



## gaszynski

Slask Wroclaw vs Podbeskidzie Bielsko-Biala
70-200 2.8 L USM + 50D

54





55




56




57


----------



## gaszynski

Slask Wroclaw vs Jagiellonia Bialystok
ISO 800-1250, 1-800 / 1-1600, 200mm 2.8 
70-200 2.8 L USM + 50D

58





59





60





61





62





63





64


----------



## gaszynski

70-200 2.8 L USM + 50D

PSV Eindhoven vs Benfica Lizbona
# 65




# 66




# 67




# 68




# 69





Slask Wroclaw vs Athletic Bilbao
# 70




# 71




# 71




# 72





Slask Wroclaw vs Benfica Lizbona
# 73




# 74




# 75




# 76





PSV Eindhoven vs Athletic Bilbao
# 77




# 78




# 79




# 80


----------



## gaszynski

Slask Wroclaw vs Widzew Lodz

ISO 800-1600, 200mm 2.8, 1/800-1/1000

81




82




83




84




85




86


----------



## imagemaker46

While I find the work to be quite fantastic, I am trouble believing that it was all shot with a 70-200 2.8, even with a 1.6 sensor.  You have great skills with this camera and lens.


----------



## gaszynski

Slask Wroclaw vs Flota Swinoujscie
ISO 1600, 200mm 2.8, 1/800-1/1000
70-200 2.8 L + 50D


87





88




89




90




91




92




93


----------



## leeroix

imagemaker46 said:


> While I find the work to be quite fantastic, I am trouble believing that it was all shot with a 70-200 2.8, even with a 1.6 sensor.  You have great skills with this camera and lens.


Ditto...

I like the facial expression in soccer.


----------



## Ziva

Cze&#347;&#263; 
Great shots! Love 13th! I`d like to see more volleyball 
Pozdrawiam


----------



## gaszynski

Slask vs AZS Kutno
ISO 1600-3200
100 2.0 + 70-200 2.8 L + 50D

94






95






96





97






98





99


----------



## imagemaker46

FRAME 96 looks like it was shot using a wide angle lens and not one of the lenses that is listed. even at 70mm, the 50D sensor adds another 1.6.


----------



## gaszynski

Yes, It was 17mm (17-40).


----------



## imagemaker46

gaszynski said:


> Yes, It was 17mm (17-40).



And some of the other shots you have posted were shot with something longer than a 70-200 2.8?


----------



## gaszynski

I have only 17-40, 50 1.8, 100 2.0 and 70-200 2.8 L. I don't use extender.


----------



## gaszynski

Slask Wroclaw vs Rudar Pljevlja

50D + 300 2.8 IS L
ISO 1600, 1/800-1/1000, 300mm 2.8


100




101




102




103




104




105




106




107


----------



## gaszynski

Slask Wroclaw vs Lechia Gdansk
ISO 1600, 1/1000 - 1/1600
6D + 300mm 2.8 L IS USM


108




109




110




111




112




113




114




115






bonus


----------



## gaszynski

Śląsk Wrocław vs Korona Kielce

116





117





118





119





120





121


----------



## avraam

love sports photo because of fun, sometimes it really cool! 108, 109 right side "oh no,it's a ball")))


----------



## gaszynski

Slask Wroclaw vs Gornik Leczna
ISO 800-1600, 1/500 - 1/1000 , 300mm 2.8 
122




123




124




125




126




127




128


----------



## gaszynski

KS Rugby Wroclaw vs Czarni Pruszcz Gdanski
ISO 100-400, 1/2500-1/4000, 6D + 300mm 2.8 L IS USM
129




130




131




132


----------



## gaszynski

Press conference with Andrew Golota
Canon 6D + Canon 300mm 2.8 IS L USM

133 ISO 1600, 1/320, 300mm, 2.8





134 ISO 1600, 1/320, 300mm, 2.8





Impel Wrocław vs Pałac Bydgoszcz
Canon 6D + Canon 300mm 2.8 IS L USM + Canon 100mm 2.0 USM


135 ISO 2500, 1/1000, 300mm, 2.8





136 ISO 2500, 1/1000, 300mm, 2.8





137 ISO 2500, 1/1000, 300mm, 2.8





138 ISO 1000, 1/1000, 100mm, 2.0


----------



## gaszynski

Śląsk Wrocław vs Wilki Morskie Szczecin 

139 ISO 1600,  1/400,  300mm,  2.8





140 ISO 5000,  1/800,  17mm,  4.0





141 ISO 1600,  1/1250,  100mm,  2.0





142 ISO 3200,  1/1000,  200mm,  2.8





143 ISO 1600,  1/1250,  100mm,  2.0





144 ISO 3200,  1/1000,  300mm,  2.8


----------



## Derrel

Good stuff! I like the "European" way of shooting volleyball from a higher than the net vantage point.


----------



## gaszynski

Śląsk Wrocław vs Piast Gliwice
ISO 800-1250, 1/1000-1/2000, 300mm 2.8
6D + 300mm 2.8 L IS USM

145 




146 




147 




148




149 




150


----------



## gaszynski

KS Rugby Wroclaw vs Chaos Poznan

151




152




153




154





Slask Wroclaw vs Jezioro Tarnobrzeg
155




156




157




158


----------



## gaszynski

Slask Wroclaw vs Lech Poznan
ISO 1600, 1/1000-1/1250, 300mm 2.8 + 6D

159




160




161




162




163




164


----------



## gaszynski

Polska vs Szwajcaria 
(Poland vs Switzerland)
165




166




167




168




169




170




171


----------



## Roba

161 HANDBALLLL!!!

All very good shots.


----------



## gaszynski

Slask Wroclaw vs GKS Belchatow

172





173





174





175





176


----------



## gaszynski

Slask Wroclaw vs Vive Kielce
ISO 8000-16000, 1/500 - 1/800, F2.0 - F2.8, 100mm - 300mm

#177





#178





#179





#180





#625


----------



## gaszynski

Śląsk Wrocław vs Jagiellonia Białystok
6D + 300mm 2.8 IS L USM
ISO 1600, 1-800/1-1000, 2.8 300mm

626




627




628




629




630




631


----------



## imagemaker46

Amazing shots as usual.


----------



## gaszynski

Śląsk Wrocław vs Legia Warszawa
ISO 1600, 1/800-1/1000, 2.8, 300mm
Canon 6D + Canon 300mm 2.8 L IS USM

#632




#633




#634




#635




#636




#637




#638




#639




#640


----------



## gaszynski

ALMMA
641




642





Slask Wroclaw vs Turow Zgorzelec
643




644





Slask Wroclaw vs Podbeskidzie Bielsko-Biala
645




646




647


----------



## gaszynski

KS Rugby Wrocław vs Wataha Zielona Góra

648




649




650





Śląsk Wrocław vs Lechia Gdańsk

651




652




653




654




655




656




657




658


----------



## funwitha7d

more great sports photos, what camera do you use (you probably say somewhere already) is it still a 6D?
impressive at high ISO in some of the indoor shots.


----------



## gaszynski

funwitha7d said:


> more great sports photos, what camera do you use (you probably say somewhere already) is it still a 6D?
> impressive at high ISO in some of the indoor shots.



Yes, I still use 6D.

Slask Wroclaw vs Wisla Krakow

659





660




661




662




663




664




665


----------



## funwitha7d

thanks, the colour and clarity of your shots is really impressive


----------



## gaszynski

Slask Wroclaw vs Legia Warszawa

#666




#667




#668




#669




#670




#671




#672




#673


----------



## funwitha7d

as always, great action, crisp focus, real nice


----------



## gaszynski

Slask Wroclaw vs Lechia Gdansk

674




675




676




677




678




679




680




681


----------



## gaszynski

Slask Wroclaw vs NK Celje

ISO 1600-2500, 300mm 2.8 

682




683




684




685




686




687


----------



## FITBMX

You take some really nice photos!


----------



## gaszynski

Śląsk Wrocław vs IFK Goeteborg

688




689




690




691




692


----------



## gaszynski

ŚLĄSK WROCŁAW VS TERMALICA BRUK-BET NIECIECZA

693




694




695




696




697




698




699




700




701


----------



## gaszynski

Slask Wroclaw vs Piast Gliwice

702




703




704




705




706




707




708




709


----------



## gaszynski

Slask Wroclaw vs Termalica Bruk-Bet Nieciecza
6D + 300mm 2.8 L IS USM + 17-40mm 4.0 L USM

710




711




712




713




714




715




716


----------



## gaszynski

Śląsk Wrocław vs Wisła Kraków

ISO 2000, 1/800-1/1000, 300mm, 2.8, Canon 6D + Canon EF 300mm L IS USM

717






718






719






720






721






722






723






724


----------



## tirediron

Stellar work!


----------



## gaszynski

Slask Wroclaw vs Gornik Leczna

725




726




727




728




729




730




731




732




733




734




735


----------



## gaszynski

Śląsk vs Korona

Canon 5D mark IV + Canon 300 mm 2.8 L IS USM

736







737






738






739






740






741






742






743






744






745






746


----------



## zulu42

great drama!


----------



## gaszynski

Śląsk Wrocław vs Sandecja Nowy Sącz


747





748





749






750





751






752






753


----------



## Jeff G

Some amazing shots here, makes me ache just looking at them!


----------



## Jeff15

Excellent action shots..............


----------



## gaszynski

Śląsk Wrocław vs Lechia Gdańsk



754






755






756






757






758






759






760






761






762






763


----------



## Jeff G

Some really great action shots!


----------



## gaszynski

Śląsk Wrocław vs Cracovia Kraków


764






765





766






767






768






769






770






771


----------



## gaszynski

Śląsk Wrocław vs Lech Poznań

Canon 5D IV + Canon 300mm 2.8 L IS USM


772






773






774






775






776






777






778


----------



## gaszynski

Polska vs Irlandia


779




780




781




782




783




783




784




785


----------



## BrentC

Great captures!


----------



## Jeff G

I cringe when I see how good of shape these athletes are in, then look at myserlf. 

Beatiful action shots!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Player #12 in photo #784 is_ not_ going to like your photoHe looks a bit feminine, but I do like it and the rest of the set.


----------



## gaszynski

Slask vs Lechia
786




787




788




789




790




791




792




793


----------



## BrentC

Great action shots!


----------



## K9Kirk

Very nice set. Good shooting.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I like the fact you included the mask-wearing shot. A person looking at these in decades to come might not understand the period these were taken in. They’d appear just everyday well-taken sports photos otherwise. Good set and thread!


----------



## gaszynski

First of all - thanks for all of comments

294






295





296





297





298





299





300





301





302





303


----------

